# Vorbau-Winkel



## franzman (12. November 2005)

hi leute 

was ist der unterschied zwischen steilen und flacheren vorbauten beim fahren? wird dadurch nur der lenker höher oder hat das noch ne andere funktion, wenn der verbau viel oder wenig Grad steigung hat?


----------



## la-biker (12. November 2005)

also ich versuchs ma, da noch keiner geantwortet hat.
aber ich werd mein bestes geben, wenns ned stimmt wird mich schon einer berichtigen.

dadurch das der vorbau steiler ist:
- steigt das bike leichter
- allerdings unstabiler/kippliger bei langsamer fahrweise/ im stand

ansonsten ist es halt geschmacksache denk ich ma, deswegen wirds verschiedene antworten hier geben - wie meistens.
ansonsten würd ich ma die suchfunktion nutzen...denk ma da steht n haufen drin über vorbauten vor- und nachteile... 

ausserdem vielleicht noch ganz wichtig wie gross du bist, bin 198 und hab nen ca 18grad und 110mm langen vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. November 2005)

ich wurde neulich erst zum langen vorbau geführt.. alles in allem ist es besser, ich fahr jetzt nen langen monty.. hab leider keine daten über winkel.

Alles geht besser, ausser ruppen.. und man knickt in kurven ziemlich leicht weg, wie beim 20" eben..


----------



## V!RUS (13. November 2005)

Beim langen Vorbau kann man natürlich auch besser Hinterrad anheben, man hat ja eine leichtere Hebelkraft, ich denke mal, dass bei uns "Großen auf den kleinen Rädern" ein längerer Vorbau schon angebracht ist.


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2005)

JAP das kann ich nur bestätigen, bin auch fast 2 meter und hab durch nen längeren vorbau meine rückenprobleme so gut wie eliminiert (also die beim biken) also ich kanns nur weiter empfehlen! hab den längsten steilsten genommen den ich finden konnte


----------



## funky^jAY (14. November 2005)

welchen hastn du genommen?

würde mich auch mal interessieren. gibts bessere/längere als den echo hifi?

ich hab während des bikens nach einiger zeit immer ziemliche rückenschmerzen, die dann zwar wieder weggehen wenn ich längere zeit wieder rumlatsche, aber ist trotzdem nicht gerade angenehem. und kann deswegen dann auch ncih soo lange fahren meistens


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2005)

den V!Z vorbau: 175mm 35° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: ach du fährs ja 26' hm da hab ich leider auch kein plan aba sollte nich so lange zu finden brauchen, gibs ja nich soviele stellen, einfach das längste nehmen was geht dein rücken wirds dir danken    mfg->jem


----------



## locdog (21. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> welchen hastn du genommen?
> 
> würde mich auch mal interessieren. gibts bessere/längere als den echo hifi?
> 
> ich hab während des bikens nach einiger zeit immer ziemliche rückenschmerzen, die dann zwar wieder weggehen wenn ich längere zeit wieder rumlatsche, aber ist trotzdem nicht gerade angenehem. und kann deswegen dann auch ncih soo lange fahren meistens



ich fahr das hifi mit dem hifi vorbau (130*30) und der ist mir zu kurz. warte jetzt auf das BT teil (145*35)


----------



## elhefe (21. November 2005)

Um mal auf den fahrenden Zug aufzuspringen...

Ich habe an meinem Radl die Viz Gabel und die baut recht hoch. Dazu noch nen 10° steilen Vorbau. Weil mich das Gefühle beschlichen hat, dass das Ganze irgendwie zu hoch ist, hab ich einfach mal den Vorbau umgedreht (quasi auf -10°), damit der Lenker nen bissl flacher wird. Aufgrund des durch die hohe Gabel veränderten Lenkwinkels geht der Vorbau immernoch nach oben. Ich versprech mir davon Vorteile beim Reissen und auch sonst bin ich gespannt, wie sich das Fahrgefühl ändert.    Konnte es leider noch nicht probieren. Sieht auf jeden Fall etwas geöhnungsbedürftig aus (foto kann gepostet werden). Mal sehen, vielleicht wird das ja ganz schnell rückgängig gemacht, wenn es nichts taugt. Dann kommt wohl nen 0° Vorbau ran.

Hat jemand so eine Modifikation schon mal probiert und kann was dazu sagen? Unabhängig davon werd ich es trotzdem ausprobieren   , aber mal sehen, was mich erwartet.

servus.


----------



## biketrialer (21. November 2005)

also lenker und vorbau machen meiner meinug nach sehr viel aus was das gefühl mitm bike angeht, leider gibt es da kein patentrezept da muss halt jeder für sich testen was ihm bekommt.......
ich fahr nen 100mm 25° vorbau, wenn das bike recht lang ist und nicht hoch aufbaut kann man ohne probleme einen kürzern und steileren vorbau fahren
toto


----------



## isah (21. November 2005)

also ich bin mit meinem hohen monty vorau zufriedener als mit dem flachen echo.. man steht angenehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2005)

ich hab mir erst kürzlich den try all 130/20grad inkl lenker und extra eine neue gabel dazu gekauft wegen dem erforderlichen langen schaft für die breite klemme.

erst war ich total begeistert wie easy man auf dem HR stehn kann und wieviel platz meine langen füsse plötzlich haben beim sidhop z.B.

nach 2 tagen hab ich das zeug wieder fluchend abmontiert da mit diesen langen vorbauten kein rollbunny mehr möglich ist und meine ganze technik trotz treten scheinbar darauf basiert. gaps und sidhops mögen damit klasse gehn, aber ich kann damit keinen gscheiten treter, tipper usw mehr.

ich bin auch 195cm gross aber mit dem langen vorbau hab ich kreuzprobleme beim reissen weil das vorderrad ohne reintreten wie ein irrer gar nicht hochkommt. 
hohen lenker fahr ich nach wie vor, aber mit kurzem vorbau und ich nehme alle nachteile in kauf.


----------



## elhefe (21. November 2005)

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es nur auf die Position des Lenkers ankommt, oder auch, wie die Kraft gen Rahmen übertragen wird.

Aber hier mal ein Foto.






Servus


----------



## franzman (22. November 2005)

also da meine gabel eh etwas höher baut nehm ich warscheinlich nen echo vorbau mit 5° steigung und ner länge von 100mm. danke nochmal


----------



## funky^jAY (23. November 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es nur auf die Position des Lenkers ankommt, oder auch, wie die Kraft gen Rahmen übertragen wird.
> 
> Aber hier mal ein Foto.
> 
> ...



das sieht nach rückenschmerzen aus   

also die argumente von rainer kann ich irgendwie nachvolltiehen. weil der schwerpunkt geht ja viel weiter nach vorne, oder?

aufgrund geld mangels kann ichs momentan net ausprobieren...will es aber aufjeden mal versuchen. wenns nicht klappt...ma sehen.

rainer willste dein vorbau verkaufen? 
wie lang muß denn der gabelschaft sein?
der hifi vorbau scheint 6 cm zu brauchen. ich hab nur 5,5. aber das sollte ja nicht weiter schlimm sein.


----------



## Scr4t (23. November 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es nur auf die Position des Lenkers ankommt, oder auch, wie die Kraft gen Rahmen übertragen wird.
> 
> Aber hier mal ein Foto.
> 
> ...



0_o

so ein Vorbau an nem 20"


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> rainer willste dein vorbau verkaufen?
> wie lang muß denn der gabelschaft sein?
> der hifi vorbau scheint 6 cm zu brauchen. ich hab nur 5,5. aber das sollte ja nicht weiter schlimm sein.



das geht denk ich, aber ich verkauf noch nicht weil ich das zeug zum probieren brauch wenn ich mein altes 1065er pure wieder aufbau und das coust weiterhau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffler2409 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
hat sich schon erledigt....


----------



## Icke84 (18. Januar 2007)

hi,

ich bekomme mein vorderrad in der fahrt nicht richtig hoch. was für nen vorbau würdet ihr mit empfehlen. eher einen steileren oder? hier nen bild von meinbem bike


----------



## tinitram (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## Pankowtrialer (18. Januar 2007)

oder einfach ne stulle mehr essen 
nee, ma im ernst, da du noch nich so lange fährst würde ich nich so viel rumspielen und ausprobieren. denn sonst gewöhnst du dich nie an dein bike, wenn de ständig die geo veränderst. aber im prinzip is die monty vorbau-lenker-kombi sehr bewährt!


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2007)

ich find dein lenker ist schon gut hoch! ein anderer vorbau bringt nix, mact die sache eher schlechter für tret-bunny-hops.

gewöhn dich dran und übe!!!

das reicht 

das geld investier mal lieber in andere bremsen, aber das thema kennst du ja schon aus nem anderen thread!


----------



## Eisbein (18. Januar 2007)

also ich finde den vorbau so ganz gut. musst das üben üben üben.


----------

